# Mldonkey --- gentoo + firewall + osiol

## Prompty

Dziala edonkey .... dziala bittorrent ( czasami ) ... ale zupelnie nie moge odpalic DC ... laczy sie do serwera ale pod chwile odlacza ... mialem wrazenie ze to firewall  ... ale skonfigurowalem nastepujaco i powinna dzialac 

```

#rulsy dla mldonkey'a

iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT -p udp -m multiport --dport 4662,4663,6881,6882,4444,3521,4666,1412

iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT -p tcp -m multiport --dport 4661,4662,4672,4662,4663,4444,3521,4666,1412

```

pare rzeczy dodalem ponad  to co na stronie mldonkey ... ale gdyby ktos mial jakies dosiwdczenie w tej dziedzinie chetnie wysluchalbym opinii[/quote]

----------

## Prompty

aha ... jeszcze jeden problem ... nie widzi share'ow  mimo ze od groma jest ich ... okolo 20 giga ...

( pewnie dlatego sie nie laczy  :Sad:  )

----------

